# Rhom Cohab!



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Well since no one was buying my Blue Diamond Rhom, I thought I would try a Cohab with my other Rhom. It lasted a total of about 10 min and one bit the other in the tail. Can't say I didn't try!! Maybe I will add some Red belly to the tank and try again. I will keep everyone updated on what happens when the red belly hit the tank!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I will reply with hopes this does not become a flame war can't promise you didn't call the thunder down on yourself.....







seriously though been attempted does not work don't kill yor fish. Give each of them there own tank.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

spec-v said:


> I will reply with hopes this does not become a flame war can't promise you didn't call the thunder down on yourself.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I agree. I thought perhaps this thread was a joke though so it didn't really bother me. If you are serious, then just keep serras alone and pygos together as a rule of thumb.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How big a tank you trying this in?you need at the very least 500gal for this to work.IMO anyhow. How bad is the bit one? Where you located? Surely someone by you would buy em cheap(better than killn him)from ya.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

C'mon we all know what would happen man not even worth giving a try anymore unless like stated above you

have a 500 gallon tank or bigger


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

"A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty."







Winston Churchill

I tried something like this about 14yrs ago before I could afford a computer and acquire the knowledge I have now have and also knowing about their slow growth rate etc... I did find a book on Piranhas but the info was so old they where still calling a S.Rhombeus, S.Niger. So you can imagine how much we have come along in the research of Piranha.

It went down like this 14yrs ago.... I bought a 3" Rhom and put it into a 90 gallon tank. I didn't know anything about Rhoms and was getting discouraged by the slow growth. I decided to buy another Rhom and I proceeded to put it in the tank with the exsisting Rhom. Nothing much happened and I was discouraged about the inactivity so I bought 4 Red belly and added them to the Rhom tank. This cohab existed for about a year when I finally decided to get rid of the Piranhas as the Red belly where the only ones growing fast and everything just seemed a little too boring for me. Must have been the man eating reports I heard!! LOL

So I am going to try the cohab one more time after I add the Reds. If it doesn't work it wasn't like it was your money. Yes I do have other tanks and it's not like am going to let them annihilate each other. Don't be a hater!!!! More people have lost fish from just not knowing how to maintain tanks. If it wasn't for experimenting and research how else we we gather all our info?

A little more support and a little less opposers.











TJcali said:


> C'mon we all know what would happen man not even worth giving a try anymore unless like stated above you
> 
> have a 500 gallon tank or bigger


Actually I have a 450 gallon with a 150 gallon sump!!








[/quote]


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You coulda said you were trying this in a 450gal from the start also.sorry guess I used to reading threads by dolphinswim Lmao! Gl might just get lucky with 450gal.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty. Winston Churchill

How about the difficulty to dodge bullets?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Once more everybody "knows" it's impossible.
C'mon guys... we don't know sh*t so far, just that yóu didn't accomplish doesn't mean it's not possible at all.

Try to share as many details as possible on topics like this BLK. Temperature, water parameters, fish size, behavior before, etc.
The more details we know on a non-succesful try, the more others can keep those in mind when they try.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> Once more everybody "knows" it's impossible.
> C'mon guys... we don't know sh*t so far, just that yóu didn't accomplish doesn't mean it's not possible at all.
> 
> Try to share as many details as possible on topics like this BLK. Temperature, water parameters, fish size, behavior before, etc.
> The more details we know on a non-succesful try, the more others can keep those in mind when they try.


I totally agree! I'm gonna try with my 500gal here shortly n have plans for a couple ponds n raceways also. It can be done we just haven't found the right combo. All we really know is that a huge tank is gonna be required.its been done with 1000gal plus tanks.with the right fish n a good keeper I think 450-500gal might be do-able.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO most of the information won't matter much it the huge tank that's gonna be the main factor.as we already know what works for your fish might have totally different effect on my fish.just so many factors that change everything.even individual fish act different. Yeah yeah blah blah problem is not enough people with big enough tanks that are wanting to break new ground. I do agree all the vital info would be good reference though, even if it didn't work, I or someone else might see where they'd do something different or someone might be able to give more options you might not of thought of.ect always better to have more minds/ideas. Are you going to provide hiding spots or open tank? I think both have advantages n disadvantages. Please tell us about your plans/ideas or setup.I'm interested!


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

better, send me your fish to mexico, here be


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

BLKPiranha said:


> You coulda said you were trying this in a 450gal from the start also.sorry guess* I used to reading threads by dolphinswim* Lmao! Gl might just get lucky with 450gal.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Your T-man aren't you those look like his Rhoms.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

starbury said:


> Your T-man aren't you those look like his Rhoms.


Can't say I know the guy but if you think these are someone else Rhoms I changed the pictures just for you!!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

good luck  so in a tank that big is it hard to catch one if they were fighting?


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Never said I tried it my 450 gallon yet. I just stated I have a 450 gallon if I need to go to a bigger tank I have one. Sorry if I mislead anyone and the reason the Piranha where divided was they where previously in a 90 gallon. I tried the cohab in a 150 gallon.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea I think a lot of oppositiion is coming as a result of other, more argumentative threads....and uh...try it in the 450. That would be cool


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

BLKPiranha said:


> Never said I tried it my 450 gallon yet. I just stated I have a 450 gallon if I need to go to a bigger tank I have one. Sorry if I mislead anyone and the reason the Piranha where divided was they where previously in a 90 gallon. I tried the cohab in a 150 gallon.


That's what was concerning me your tank looked alittle small to attempt a cohab then several people "thought" it was in the 450 gallon..confusion set in.. good luck if you attempt it in the 450.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

It's done!! Two diamond rhoms and 6 red belly in the same tank. Not giving the out the size of the tank just yet in case of retaliation!! LOL LOL


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's it? No tank temp, if its heavily planted, nothing? Just its done, put em together n aren't even sayn tank size. You suk.lol. Whats the use of even starting this thread if your not giving any info at all out? Only other reason would be to get members worked up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

First of all









Secondly, we are only talking short term here. Come back in 2 years and let us know if you have any losses! lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

KSLS hell I'm sure ill lose a rbp to cannibalism in next two years does that mean I should split my rbp up? Hell I just lost a rbp to cannibalism 2-3weeks ago.co-hab can't be done with rbp either then huh? No wonder no one wants to post anything else, with members sayn he failed or will fail when he JUST put them together. Lmao.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't agree completely with you Bruner. With reds there is also a big chance you'll loose a fish to cannibalism, but that's not exactly the same as with serrssalmus cohabs.
The difference is the chance of it happening. Two rhoms most likely won't last two years, the agression towards each other is pretty predicatable and that's the difference with a Pygocentrus cohab.

What you should wonder Bruner, is what makes the term "cohab" different from a "forced being together".
So far, there is not such a thing known as a rhombeus cohab. There might be some temporary forced being together of them though.

The reason of these negative reactions though is due to so many newbies claiming they managed doing something without any backing up. Hence, people become sarcastic to any new proclaimed "succes".
There is no "succes" in throwing two fish in a tank and if they don't kill each other off straight away, jumping to conclusions about succesfull cohabs.
99 out of 100 times these topics just become silent, what imo means they resulted in a mortality they don't admit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CombiChrist said:


> The reason of these negative reactions though is due to so many newbies claiming they managed doing something without any backing up. Hence, people become sarcastic to any new proclaimed "succes".
> There is no "succes" in throwing two fish in a tank and if they don't kill each other off straight away, jumping to conclusions about succesfull cohabs.
> 99 out of 100 times these topics just become silent, what imo means they resulted in a mortality they don't admit.


 I agree though this guy isnt a newbie despite "just" joining. Im fine with people trying if they have a large enough tank and such, but what i dont like is when people claim sucsess after a week then like you said never talk about it again. If you fail at least have the guts to admit it and mayby by sharing your mistakes the hobby can move forward instead of always having to start over completly becasue nobody knows whats works or doesnt.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Being rhoms and other Serras semm to come out of their "shell" after several months a cohab could work for a few months. Then I would say that all hell would break loose and somethings going to get killed. Im with others on this. A month isnt successfully cohabing anything. Any wild animal will tolerate another species up to a point then nature does its thing. Im nto sayign there isnt a chance you could be successful but In just about every case as far as piranhas go its only a matter of time before something goes wrong. Even with a pygo shoal you're taking risks and as said before







Most of us I would say are realists not pesemistic like you put. Odds are simply against you, thats what most of us are saying. If a year goes by and every thing is alive then I would claim success. Til then your just pushing the envolope.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> KSLS hell I'm sure ill lose a rbp to cannibalism in next two years does that mean I should split my rbp up? Hell I just lost a rbp to cannibalism 2-3weeks ago.co-hab can't be done with rbp either then huh? No wonder no one wants to post anything else, with members sayn he failed or will fail when he JUST put them together. Lmao.


My point is BRUNER, that this has been such a short term co-hab its way to early to claim success. The fish are probably stressed the hell out.Anyone can throw a bunch of fish together and claim "guess what I rewrote history!"

I am not against ppl trying to co-hab Serras and/or pygos. What would be nice for a change is for ppl to actually put some effort into it and document everything. Start date, observations of interactions, some video to back those claims up. All details on tank size, temp. water parameters etc.

IMO this thread was prematurely started with claims of success.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

ksls said:


> KSLS hell I'm sure ill lose a rbp to cannibalism in next two years does that mean I should split my rbp up? Hell I just lost a rbp to cannibalism 2-3weeks ago.co-hab can't be done with rbp either then huh? No wonder no one wants to post anything else, with members sayn he failed or will fail when he JUST put them together. Lmao.


My point is BRUNER, that this has been such a short term co-hab its way to early to claim success. The fish are probably stressed the hell out.Anyone can throw a bunch of fish together and claim "guess what I rewrote history!"

I am not against ppl trying to co-hab Serras and/or pygos. What would be nice for a change is for ppl to actually put some effort into it and document everything. Start date, observations of interactions, some video to back those claims up. All details on tank size, temp. water parameters etc.

IMO this thread was prematurely started with claims of success.
[/quote]

hear, hear


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with you all. I just cant write my thoughts down as well as you guys.ill crawl back to my fish room n shut up now.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> KSLS hell I'm sure ill lose a rbp to cannibalism in next two years does that mean I should split my rbp up? Hell I just lost a rbp to cannibalism 2-3weeks ago.co-hab can't be done with rbp either then huh? No wonder no one wants to post anything else, with members sayn he failed or will fail when he JUST put them together. Lmao.


Dit-to!! Thanks!!


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> I don't agree completely with you Bruner. With reds there is also a big chance you'll loose a fish to cannibalism, but that's not exactly the same as with serrssalmus cohabs.
> The difference is the chance of it happening. Two rhoms most likely won't last two years, the agression towards each other is pretty predicatable and that's the difference with a Pygocentrus cohab.
> 
> What you should wonder Bruner, is what makes the term "cohab" different from a "forced being together".
> ...


Aren't all fish forced to be together in a tank whether they want to or not? Thats whats so fun about the hobby!! I have Armatus,Rays,Arowanas, and bichirs all in the same tank. Do you think they want it this way? They coexist but I bet they would like it better if it wasn't in a water box. Some hobbyist do biotope aquariums but that doesn't mean they are still in harmmony as they are in a much smaller ecosystem then in the wild.

I am just trying something again that I did before and thought I would share it with everyone. But if its going to turn into a bashing against me I will just keep the outcome to myself because I got better things to do like water changes!!


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Being rhoms and other Serras semm to come out of their "shell" after several months a cohab could work for a few months. Then I would say that all hell would break loose and somethings going to get killed. Im with others on this. A month isnt successfully cohabing anything. Any wild animal will tolerate another species up to a point then nature does its thing. Im nto sayign there isnt a chance you could be successful but In just about every case as far as piranhas go its only a matter of time before something goes wrong. Even with a pygo shoal you're taking risks and as said before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I won't get bored before a year!! Don't get me wrong I like keeping Piranha or I wouldn't have them but I just like some of my other fish more.

They seem to like the cave so I built another one. If they split up a bit then I can snap a pic but for now they are staying pretty close together. One thing I noticed is the dominant Red belly is standing his ground with the biggest Rhom even thought the Rhom is trying to show him whose boss and the Rhom is retreating most of the times. Go figure!!!


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Aug 23, 2005)

BLKPiranha said:


> Being rhoms and other Serras semm to come out of their "shell" after several months a cohab could work for a few months. Then I would say that all hell would break loose and somethings going to get killed. Im with others on this. A month isnt successfully cohabing anything. Any wild animal will tolerate another species up to a point then nature does its thing. Im nto sayign there isnt a chance you could be successful but In just about every case as far as piranhas go its only a matter of time before something goes wrong. Even with a pygo shoal you're taking risks and as said before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I won't get bored before a year!! Don't get me wrong I like keeping Piranha or I wouldn't have them but I just like some of my other fish more.

They seem to like the cave so I built another one. If they split up a bit then I can snap a pic but for now they are staying pretty close together. One thing I noticed is the dominant Red belly is standing his ground with the biggest Rhom even thought the Rhom is trying to show him whose boss and the Rhom is retreating most of the times. Go figure!!!
[/quote]

Although I'm new to this whole Piranha scenario and while you may have been in aquarium keeping for 20 years, I think your logic is tragically flawed. Your reasoning for thinking that what you're doing is possible is a bit laughable and I honestly don't believe you. Like other people say, pics or this "cohab/future loss of a piranha" isn't happening. You even said the Rhom is trying to show the RBP whose boss. You also said the RBP's are also hiding and not coming out of their cave. Anyone with a bit of common sense would realize this event is the beginning of the inevitable loss of one your piranhas. There's a reason that what you're trying to do hasn't successfully been done before. Maybe others haven't failed, but instead just found 5,000 ways that don't work. For your piranha's sake, though, don't make this failure number 5,001. Give it to someone who realizes it needs to be kept alone.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

WhiskeyBent said:


> Being rhoms and other Serras semm to come out of their "shell" after several months a cohab could work for a few months. Then I would say that all hell would break loose and somethings going to get killed. Im with others on this. A month isnt successfully cohabing anything. Any wild animal will tolerate another species up to a point then nature does its thing. Im nto sayign there isnt a chance you could be successful but In just about every case as far as piranhas go its only a matter of time before something goes wrong. Even with a pygo shoal you're taking risks and as said before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I won't get bored before a year!! Don't get me wrong I like keeping Piranha or I wouldn't have them but I just like some of my other fish more.

They seem to like the cave so I built another one. If they split up a bit then I can snap a pic but for now they are staying pretty close together. One thing I noticed is the dominant Red belly is standing his ground with the biggest Rhom even thought the Rhom is trying to show him whose boss and the Rhom is retreating most of the times. Go figure!!!
[/quote]

Although I'm new to this whole Piranha scenario and while you may have been in aquarium keeping for 20 years, I think your logic is tragically flawed. Your reasoning for thinking that what you're doing is possible is a bit laughable and I honestly don't believe you. Like other people say, pics or this "cohab/future loss of a piranha" isn't happening. You even said the Rhom is trying to show the RBP whose boss. You also said the RBP's are also hiding and not coming out of their cave. Anyone with a bit of common sense would realize this event is the beginning of the inevitable loss of one your piranhas. There's a reason that what you're trying to do hasn't successfully been done before. Maybe others haven't failed, but instead just found 5,000 ways that don't work. For your piranha's sake, though, don't make this failure number 5,001. Give it to someone who realizes it needs to be kept alone.
[/quote]Coming from a guy with 10 posts! ??? Whats is there to believe? Do you really need a pic of a group of Piranhas? Red belly hide all the time and are a timid fish until they get older!! But you already knew that right!!! Just for the record I have done this before for an entire year. So this isn't a knew concept for me! Yes there will be fins bit and some fighting but isn't there always when trying to shoal any piranha!! Just like any other aggressive fish!! Guess what I am shoaling 3 Armatus!!! Guess what?? They haven't ate each other and they are over 12inches long!!! Guess what?? I have had them in the same tank for a year!!! Guess what? They are a solitary fish too and are in my community tank!!!

I knew this was going to turn into a bashing war so consider this Thread CLOSED!! For those interested you can PM me for updates!!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You only got 22 posts BLK. And you're crawling your way back already stating you'll be bored with them before the year is gone. So no pics, just words and once it's said we'll be asking for updates in a year time you come up with "I got something impossible but will be bored with them before that year is passed by".

Sorry mate, not very reliable and topics like this get into bashing, for those very same reasons BLK. Don't blame others for what you're feeding yourself.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> You only got 22 posts BLK. And you're crawling your way back already stating you'll be bored with them before the year is gone. So no pics, just words and once it's said we'll be asking for updates in a year time you come up with "I got something impossible but will be bored with them before that year is passed by".
> 
> Sorry mate, not very reliable and topics like this get into bashing, for those very same reasons BLK. Don't blame others for what you're feeding yourself.


Reliable???? 22 posts because I have a life!!! IMO, Piranha are boring!!! It's not impossible because I am already doing it!!! Just waiting for the over 12" finger chaser!!! Then you can have my Piranha for free!!! At least I can say my topic is my own and not just a rehash of stuff off the net like you seem to like to do!! Maybe if you actually posted something about your fish that your keeping instead of repeating OPEFE information etc... then maybe I could say you actually have some experience in keeping Piranhas instead of just being a internet hard drive of information.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can all hate me too. But I agree with everyone. Put Any fish together and you can exspect some fighting n fin nipping n even deaths.its what fish do!hell even breeding pairs can n will kill each other, piranha n Cichlids both. I'm totally for keeping serras together, n its big tanks that are the key n a keeper with nerves of steel.I just wanting more details, n when I think about it, honestly I don't need to know what or how your doing it. Your doing it with 20years of keeping/caring for fish.best of luck to ya blkpiranha.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> You can all hate me too. But I agree with everyone. Put Any fish together and you can exspect some fighting n fin nipping n even deaths.its what fish do!hell even breeding pairs can n will kill each other, piranha n Cichlids both. I'm totally for keeping serras together, n its big tanks that are the key n a keeper with nerves of steel.I just wanting more details, n when I think about it, honestly I don't need to know what or how your doing it. Your doing it with 20years of keeping/caring for fish.best of luck to ya blkpiranha.


Thanks!! I totally agree about the fighting. I have probably had 1000 fish in my time and there is always fighting as I have kept mostly preds. I'll post some pics now and then in the photo gallery for updates.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

BLKPiranha said:


> Reliable???? 22 posts because I have a life!!! IMO, Piranha are boring!!! It's not impossible because I am already doing it!!! Just waiting for the over 12" finger chaser!!! Then you can have my Piranha for free!!! At least I can say my topic is my own and not just a rehash of stuff off the net like you seem to like to do!! Maybe if you actually posted something about your fish that your keeping instead of repeating OPEFE information etc... then maybe I could say you actually have some experience in keeping Piranhas instead of just being a internet hard drive of information.


However still you felt the urge to attack WhiskeyBent for "only having 10 posts". If you actually did some looking around, you may have concluded I'm one of the few guys on this forum that believes every cohab is possible, even a rhombeus cohab.
Just not those in topics like yours, that seem to be dealing about ticking timebombs that will most likely result in mortalities.

I never hosted much about the fish I kept, that's a big true. Reason for that is that I learned pretty quick, that what I observe with mý fish, was in no way a measurement for he species itself. Instead I preffered to start taking notice of what others had experienced (mosty reliable observations, well documented and described) and compare those to my own experiences.
If you had done that a little more, you would have realised you're #459 (or higher, I lost count) that shouts "it's not impossible and I'm doing it".

At the moment I don't even have fish anymore, because the weekly waterchanges were not liked by my back









@Bruner : you know I don't hate you and on many things we seem to agree. Just not on useless posts like this that don't bring any new information to the subject, but just another repeat of history.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

BLKPiranha said:


> I don't agree completely with you Bruner. With reds there is also a big chance you'll loose a fish to cannibalism, but that's not exactly the same as with serrssalmus cohabs.
> The difference is the chance of it happening. Two rhoms most likely won't last two years, the agression towards each other is pretty predicatable and that's the difference with a Pygocentrus cohab.
> 
> What you should wonder Bruner, is what makes the term "cohab" different from a "forced being together".
> ...


Aren't all fish forced to be together in a tank whether they want to or not? Thats whats so fun about the hobby!! I have Armatus,Rays,Arowanas, and bichirs all in the same tank. Do you think they want it this way? They coexist but I bet they would like it better if it wasn't in a water box. Some hobbyist do biotope aquariums but that doesn't mean they are still in harmmony as they are in a much smaller ecosystem then in the wild.

I am just trying something again that I did before and thought I would share it with everyone. But if its going to turn into a bashing against me I will just keep the outcome to myself because I got better things to do like water changes!!
[/quote]

You have better things to do T-man really like create a new user and brag about how many fish you have. And bash everyone else because they don't have 20+ years of keeping fish. Get a life man for real!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...since the request has been made I am going to close this topic.


----------

